# Definitive Technology SET-UP question



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Greetings all,

My center channel is a C/L/R 2500, my mains are a pair of BP8B towers, my rear surround is a pair of BP 1.2x speakers and my sub is a Velox DD10 in the back of the room.

What speaker size settings do you recommend for each of my speakers? I'm totally lost when it comes to set-up. I use my mini theatre almost exclusively for watching movies. 

Thanks,
The sound guy


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Personally I would set them all to small and cross them all over at 80Hz, but you might experiment with your crossover points on your mains. You could run a few sweeps with REW and see which produces the smoothest response.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

I have mine set all to small but With my towers for a while I had them handling the bass I had the towers set to large (they have built in subs) They don't sound any more/less distorted either way.


----------

